# Knee pain



## RISE (May 18, 2014)

Ight guys, I've been having terrible pain in both my knees for the last couple months.  Right where the quads insert into the top of the knee is where the pain is.  I can't even do warm ups and just squatting down puts too much pressure on them.  Anyone have had similar problems?  Knee wraps take about 80% of the pain away, but I'm looking for something to help heal them.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 18, 2014)

Really could be anything. Years of bad posture could be rheumatoid arthritis
I would go see the doctor obviously like you know and see what he tells you.
Depending on your weight could be you know bursitis.

If you're a powerlifter and un sure if ur not but all the excessive weight being put on your knees after long periods of time could be it.


----------



## Kohler (May 20, 2014)

Could be strained ligaments or something like that too. Id back off em for now. I know it sucks but at least learn to work around em if you can. Give em time and see if they heal up.

Another option... I hate seeing doctors but maybe they just need to be scoped.


----------

